
You won’t kill racism by replacing words - iamnguele
https://www.codingnagger.com/2020/06/16/you-wont-kill-racism-by-replacing-words/
======
mytailorisrich
I see debts of African countries are mentioned. Of course that has nothing to
do with racism.

That debt exists because these countries borrow. Even if Western countries
decided to forgive that debt for the sake of helping development these
countries would still seek to borrow more (all countries do).

This goes to the heart of the problem: Poor governance. This is 2020, the
colonial past cannot be used again and again to explain poor governance. It is
for the people of Africa to improve things at home.

~~~
iamnguele
While poor governance is a massive issue in Africa, the starting position due
to past colonialism still is a big handicap that has economical and political
ramifications to this day.

